# Need Help finding used walking excavator



## johandes (Jan 21, 2008)

Can anyone out there help me find a used walking excavator? Any condition is ok. They seem to be as scarce as hens teeth. I would appreciate any help. You can reply here or directly to me at [email protected]
Thank you all!!!!!


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

joh,

Welcome to the site. The guy you want to ask is probably out working his day and night look for brianhay on this site.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

www.machinerytrader.com

www.ebay.com

www.ironplanet.com

Find a local dealer that deals with used equipment


----------



## coreylkh (Nov 24, 2007)

hee hee


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

Hope you're not in a hurry, rumor has it they take six months or better to get here!!!


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi joh welcome to the site. I know of one for sale but it may be more then you want to spend. It's a 2004 so big bucks. It wont be for sale long there several people ready to buy it. Another guy I know is looking to buy a new one so his old one (1998) will be for sale when he does. They are extremely hard to find. Unless you get lucky enough to find one already in North America it will take a good three months to get it here. Here is a couple links to check out

Edit:

I am seeing lots of hits on my website every month from this thread so I figured I would add some info to this post.

I can tell you from experience that this is *NOT* the place to buy one if you are in Canada.

kaiserexcavators (dot) com

Many of us here got our machines from him but do not deal with him any more, very expensive lesson learned.

Most of us now deal with.

http://pioneerkaiser.com/

I wish I would have found Pioneer Kaiser before I bought my machine. I would have been a LOT further ahead right now.

I usually know where there are some for sale too. Check out my websites in my signature and feel free to shoot me a message.


----------



## coreylkh (Nov 24, 2007)

Do a Google, equipment everyhere & cheap!


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

True, but not the machine he is looking for. IF he finds one he will be paying a lot of money for it.


----------



## masterk (Dec 29, 2007)

BRIAN 
I followed your story. Was wondering how bussiness is with the kaiser.
Hopefully great.


----------



## coreylkh (Nov 24, 2007)

Ok, what's a walking excavator? Must be tracks.....?


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

coreylkh said:


> Ok, what's a walking excavator? Must be tracks.....?


 
http://spyderhoesolutions.ca/forums/index.php?action=gallery&g2_itemId=1015


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

How far do you want the excavator to walk?

sorry I could not resist


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Corey, Follow the links on Brain's posts and see what a Kaiser is, 

An actual "walking" excavator, not a track-hoe.

Well, Brian's web site is a mess....try this link instead.
http://www.kaiser.li/content.php?SiteId=20&lang=eng



Brain, what happened to your old site with all the photos?

Just me personally....but I don't like the new site. Sorry.


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

Not good masterk, I learned my first hard business lesson. For the last three months I have been in touch with another contractor that is really interested in them. Told me over and over he was swamped with work and wanted to sub some out to me. I told him I was as good as booked then and he would be my first customer. Long story short I am good to my word and never booked anyone else yet. ..turns out he is all talk. No big deal though, lesson learned and I'm sure it wont take me long to find something else. I guess a guy has to get a deposit or signed contract to book in advance.


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

Hey Mike it sure doesn't look like it should fit in that container eh lol That was awsome it was just like the best Christmas ever. It came in a giant box I got to open


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

You don't like it tgeb? I want brutal honesty. What don't you like? You are the first to say you don't like it.


----------



## masterk (Dec 29, 2007)

Brian
You have made it this far. You will be fine. Get the word out that your up and running. With a specialty piece of equipment it's just a matter of time and everyone in your area will know what your capable of.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

BrianHay said:


> Told me over and over he was swamped with work and wanted to sub some out to me. I told him I was as good as booked then and he would be my first customer. Long story short I am good to my word and never booked anyone else yet. ..turns out he is all talk.


i hate betting "on the come"....gimme 3 aces showing and 2 cards down any day


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

BrianHay said:


> You don't like it tgeb? I want brutal honesty. What don't you like? You are the first to say you don't like it.


Just remember...You asked. 

I can't stand those little letters that follow my pointer all over the Frickin place for one.

I go to your site from a forum and the only way I can get any information or pictures is to browse another forum. That's why I posted the Kaiser link above. If someone wants to see what a walking excavator is they don't want to have to navigate all that other stuff.

Your old site was better in my opinion, you could have broken up the pics a bit, but the new site really has no info for anyone unless they go to the forum area.

I clicketty clicked your site for about 30 seconds or so and saw all there was with out browsing the other site. Your site is more like a click through than an informative area.

You need to show people what that machine is capable of right off the bat. Get some of those incredible photos that you have on the front page so when people get to the first page they can say "WOW, look at that!"

Get their attention and keep them on Your site, don't direct people elsewhere.

There are a few other things but you get the drift, I think you could make that site much better.

I hope you are not too offended, I know you put a lot of hard work into that site and for what it is you have done a good job. It just could be so much better.


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

I went out today meeting people. Stopped in on a few job sites, gave out cards and introduced myself. I met some good people that were happy to hear I would be available. I'm out on Vancouver Island and there is construction every were. Going to be a busy week. I'm starting my hunt in Nanaimo and working my way around the Island meeting everyone I can find until I land a contract.

If you click on the Gallery logo on my site you will see the rest of the albums. I'm not the only Spyder Hoe guy there. There is well over 100 pics of Spyder Hoes and lots of other pics too.


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

I gotta run, Be back in about a half hour. I'm not at all offended tgeb keep it coming I appreciate the input . I have to update my home page and make it better for sure. All the links there are withing my site, it's all mine. The other areas distracted me for a while and my main business site suffered because of it.


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

One more post before I go. I fully intend on linking CT to my site in case anyone is wondering. Probably start a new thread later tonite with links to a couple of forums I go to.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

BrianHay said:


> If you click on the Gallery logo on my site......


Well that's just it, the casual visitor would think there is no "Gallery" link on your site, Spyder hoe solutions. 
The gallery is on the forum site, which unless some one already knows is also your site, there would be no reason for them to pursue that avenue to find out information about your company.

I visit your site to get information about you and your spyderhoe, not to browse another forum.

See what I mean?


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes I know what you mean. I had no pictures of my own to link to in the Gallery yet though. But now that I do I will add a link to my album from my site as well as Spyder Hoe Solutions section of the forums. I am going to completely redo my site and some of the links now that I have learned more and have more content to add. Like the links that show some things in a frame, I don't like that. I'm going to make them go to their own window. I'm also going to completely rewrite my home page as well. Add more pictures and info. My hands are tied at the moment though. Some one hacked me and took the whole site down. Still fixing things, I'm not able to publish changes on my site yet. Everything else is working good again though. I can't believe how many people have taken interest in it so far. Over 1000 people have added me to their favorites already.


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

I think my site is a lot better now, still working on it though. The home page has far more info and useful links. Adding a proper links page to at the moment...or at least trying to anyways lol


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Your getting there!

Think "Paragraphs" on that first page text, and move that photo up somehow on the first page. I almost missed it by not scrolling down.

And those pesky little letters keep following my cursor around. :blink:


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

....paragraphs eh :blink: :001_unsure::001_huh: :lol:

I get mixed reviews on the trailing letters, some like them others don't. They are only on the home page.

I got the links area going, just gotta put some links in it now 

http://spyderhoesolutions.ca/forums/index.php?action=links


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

Where did he go...? I did a perty professional job hijacking this thread eh lol 

Hey tjeb I got rid of those pesky little letters. I hadn't seen them in a long time. I use Firefox now and they don't show in Firefox. Went and had a look with explorer and I think your right. They did take away from the content. Gone now, sites getting better every day.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

forget about the website, start making some money with the machine


----------



## funk5stacks (Mar 19, 2007)

i could use one of those on a job right now. have you used it much on slopes? does it have a tendency to slide?


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

THOUSANDS of people now think of me and Spyder Hoe Solutions when they think of Spyder Hoe's Day. About 1650 people have added my site to their favorites already and about 85% of new visitors add me and come back often. There is a method to my madness and it will be worth all the time spent. My best leads so far have come from the site and a large amount of the people who have bookmarked it, bookmarked the contacts page. It's winter time so it's quiet for most but spring is just around the corner, the phone will be ringing soon enough. As I'm sure you know tenders will start coming out soon for Spring and Sumer work. I wont have any time for anything but the machine once it's on the job....I wont want to get out of the cab :thumbup: So while I have the time I'm building the site best I can and learning a ton on the way. I'm really enjoying building it too.

It has to be crazy steep before they slide. The claw plates grab a hold and it's really stable. There is a spot to mount an optional winch on the undercarriage, controls for it are a couple little buttons on the front of the joysticks. It has to be really bad before the winch is necessary but with it you can tie off and use it like a spider uses its web. 
Check out the Video's on this site 
http://www.menzimuck.com/en/produktegruppe/bau.html
Each different industry link on the left has it's own set of video's, there are lots of them. Some really cool stuff and they really show what they are capable of doing.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

BrianHay said:


> THOUSANDS of people now think of me and Spyder Hoe Solutions when they think of Spyder Hoe's Day. About 1650 people have added my site to their favorites already and about 85% of new visitors add me and come back often..


this like a myspace.com "buddies list"? out of these 1000's, how many have made inquiries on you working for them? i wish you well, but unless you're targeting a viable market area, "some of your 1000's might be from south america", the website accomplishes nothing. i think your time would be better spent knocking on doors of contractors in the area where you wish to locate, let the word spread from there of your excavator that can do things where others can't


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

Been doing plenty of going out and meeting people in 'the real world'. But, it's 9:30 so it's a little late for that. When I do go out and meet people it's next to impossible to sum it all up in a 5-10 minute meeting with someone. So I give them a card that has my .ca on it and when they have time if they are interested they can check it out. The more information I have on it that gets their interest the better the odds I will get a call or email if they have something they can use it for. 

No not a my space thing. It's all on my domain and I get the stats from this software
http://awstats.sourceforge.net/
I realize very few of the people that visit the site will actually have a need to hire our machine but even if only 1% of the visitors turns out to be a good lead it could make it well worth the time. I'm going to add every link I know of and can find to Spyder hoe sites. When I first started looking for info on them, they were hard to find. Now almost every related search term in Google you find me or my site. So when they visit me I want them to find all the info they need or links to it. Our target area is Western Canada...it's a good area, I'm optimistic about our odds.


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

Well for something that accomplishes nothing my site is doing ok. Here is our first customer http://hazcoenv.com/ They found us through my website :thumbsup: I have plenty of interested people from my leg work and I'm sure some of them will be calling later this spring but it may be to late for them if they wait to long. I think we will soon be booked for the summer. This one job alone makes the time I spent on my site well worth it. Most people don't pick up the phone book when they are looking for something anymore Dayexo, they sit down in front of their computer. The internet isn't just for marketing to the whole world, it is a great tool for marketing to your neighbor as well...we will see how many of the people that bookmarked my contacts page call in the next couple months.

...we have kinda gone wayyy off topic here. Maybe we should take the conversation over here
http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=23515


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

congrats!!:thumbup::thumbup: being it's that easy, i'd just plain abandon the face to face contacts and save some gas!

but, were it me, i wouldn't be waiting close to 2 weeks to start generating income with my machine. i'd be out burying rockpiles, knocking down trees...something, i wish you well! you'll have to get a dish mounted on the spyder


----------



## SteepTek (Oct 26, 2010)

*Used Walking Excavator*

We have a used walking excavator Kaiser x4, it has a new engine and new swing bearing. Also replaced a ton of hoses last year. still have the old ones. 

Have a second almost complete machine for parts

contact for pictures 

[email protected]


----------

